# Captain Marvel: Das sind die ersten Stimmen zum Superhelden-Film



## AndreLinken (21. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Das sind die ersten Stimmen zum Superhelden-Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Das sind die ersten Stimmen zum Superhelden-Film*


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube bei Ghostbusters 2016 und Black Panther gab es vorab in den USA auch nur überschwenglich positive Berichterstattung. Ist ja auch logisch, alle drei Filme haben eine politische Agenda, zumindest in zwei Fällen ordentlich von den Schaffern gepusht, und da will sich kein Medium als "Nazi" bezeichnen lassen.  (Wie wohltuend war hier Wonder Woman, die komplett auf sowas verzichtet haben).

Überhaupt habe ich festgestellt, dass selbst die größten Schrottfilme in den USA teils unglaublich jubelnde Berichterstattung (vorab) einfahren. Daran merkt man, dass diese ganzen Publikationen nicht mehr als PR-Agenturen sind. Die ersten richtigen Rezensionen kommen immer erst wenn der Film im Kino läuft und die Stimmen ein wenig differenzierter ausfallen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Ghostbusters 2016 und Black Panther gab es vorab in den USA auch nur überschwenglich positive Berichterstattung. Ist ja auch logisch, alle drei Filme haben eine politische Agenda, zumindest in zwei Fällen ordentlich von den Schaffern gepusht, und da will sich kein Medium als "Nazi" bezeichnen lassen.  (Wie wohltuend war hier Wonder Woman, die komplett auf sowas verzichtet haben).



Ich empfinde das Pushen hier allerdings ähnlich wie bei Wonder Woman. In beiden Fällen wurde der Fakt promotet, dass es der erste Film mit Frau als Protagonistin in der jeweiligen Reihe ist und das so ein bisschen mit "Frauenpower-Marketing" zu untermalen finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht. Zumindest ist mir bei Captain Marvel in der Hinsicht bisher nichts übertrieben aufgefallen. Ghostbusters 2016 war da schon deutlich extremer. 

Bezüglich des Films bin ich immer noch skeptisch. Die Trailer waren imo eher blass und langweilig. Brie Larson mag ich aber eigentlich. Die Vorabkritiken sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, reingehen tu ich wegen Avengers aber eh, insofern bin ich mal vorsichtig optimistisch


----------



## Alreech (21. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Ghostbusters 2016 und Black Panther gab es vorab in den USA auch nur überschwenglich positive Berichterstattung. Ist ja auch logisch, alle drei Filme haben eine politische Agenda, zumindest in zwei Fällen ordentlich von den Schaffern gepusht, und da will sich kein Medium als "Nazi" bezeichnen lassen.  (Wie wohltuend war hier Wonder Woman, die komplett auf sowas verzichtet haben).


Die ganze Idee des Ghostbuster Remakes war idiotisch: wir nehmen einen Kultfilm und besetzen alle Hauptrollen mit Frauen.
Damit pisst man die Fans des Orginals an, ohne neue Zuschauer anzusprechen (wer hat den Orginal Ghostbusters nicht schon x-mal im TV gesehen ? Warum dann noch mal ins Kino gehen wenns das gleiche ist ?).

Und ja, Black Panther hat eine ganz klare politische Agenda:
Ein Staat der stolz auf seine Kultur und seine Geschichte ist und sich mit einer Mauer vor Zuwanderern schützt statt jeden reinzulassen ist gar nicht so schlecht...
Ganz besonders wenn er das größte Alphamännchen zum Chef bestimmt. 
Make Wakanda great aga... ähm, Wakanda forever! 

Das Black Panther trotzdem ein erfolg war lag vor allem an Avengers Civil War: die Szenen mit dem Black Panther sind mit das Beste am ganzen Film gewesen und haben gezeigt das die Figur & der Schauspieler auch einen kompletten Film tragen können.
Die Nebenrollen sind auch recht gut besetzt gewesen, und  bei der Szenerie von Wakanda konnten sich dann auch die Designer austoben was dem Film gut getan hat. 
Ironischerweise erinnert mich das nebeneinander von Hightech und alten Traditionen ziemlich an das Asgard der Thor Filme... 

Wonder Woman konnte auf das ganze Theater mit "starker Frau" verzichten weil die Figur schon entsprechend angelegt und bekannt ist - und zumindest in der US Comic Szene auch bliebt ist.
Captain Marvel ist eher so lala, richtige Fans der Figur gibt es nicht gerade viele.

Das Hauptproblem bei Captain Marvel: die Trailer sind absolut langweilig und die Hauptfigurg kommt alles andere als sympathisch rüber (wenn man sie mit den Trailern von Guardians of the Galaxy 1 oder Ant Man vergleicht).
Das ganze jetzt mit billigen Feminismus zu hypen (bei unserm Kino gibt es eine Sondervorstellung zum Weltfrauentag bei dem jede Frau ein kleines Geschenk bekommt...) wird auch nicht helfen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Februar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Brie Larson mag ich aber eigentlich.



Ich musste gerade daran zurückdenken, dass ich das vor 3 Tagen gepostet habe, weil ich per Youtube über die Recommend Section ein paar Interviews aus der aktuellen Pressetour gesehen habe.
Und ich nehme meinen Kommentar hiermit zurück und entschuldige mich  Macht die einen unsympathischen Eindruck in der Pressetour, Wahnsinn. Und ja, sie pusht ihren Feminismus wirklich deutlich zu viel. Das hatte Gadot nicht nötig. Sehr, sehr unsympathisch, wirft keinen guten Eindruck auf den Film.


----------



## nuuub (24. Februar 2019)

> Macht die einen unsympathischen Eindruck in der Pressetour, Wahnsinn.



Meinst du so was hier?

https://variety.com/video/brie-larson-crystal-lucy-awards-critics/

Nun ja, mal schauen ob Captain Marvel ein Erfolg wird ^^

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/captain_marvel


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Februar 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Meinst du so was hier?
> 
> https://variety.com/video/brie-larson-crystal-lucy-awards-critics/
> 
> ...



Unter anderem das, aber es ist diese allgemeine Einstellung, die sie da an den Tag legt. Sie präsentiert sich selbst auch so ein bisschen als revolutionäre Frauenrolle und trotz ihrer Bedeutung für das MCEU ist das im Angesicht etlicher weiblicher Helden in den letzten Jahren ein wenig übertrieben. Hat Gadot auch nicht nötig gehabt. Wirkt arrogant finde ich. Für Inklusion von POCs und Frauen werben ist ja auch nett, aber dafür dann öfters "weiße Männer" runterziehen, wahrscheinlich das Hauptpublikum ihres Films, ist auch irgendwie daneben.


----------



## Frullo (26. Februar 2019)

zu Brie Larson's Verteidigung muss aber auch gesagt werden, dass ihr die Worte im Mund verdreht werden: Wenn es tatsächlich so ist, dass eine grosse Mehrheit der Filmkritiker der letzten hundert erfolgreichsten Filme aus heterosexuellen weissen Männern bestand, darf man dies durchaus als Missstand benennen. Daraus ein "sie hasst weisse heterosexuelle Männer" abzuleiten, finde ich persönlich zumindest billig.


----------

